# Looking for Bob Treat's Snow Creek RR



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently some publication had a nice article about this RR that included a track plan and an over-all photo. Can you tell me what date and pub. it was? Many thanks


Charley


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it was the April 2007 Issue. 

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=235 


Randy


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got that issue and it does not have "Snow Creek" in it. Not sure what GR means by the info at your link. 

Thanks 

Charley


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The date shown when you follow the link is 2006, not 2007 

It sort of seems to say that the photos are only available on the web. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

If you go to the April 2006 issue table of contents, there is no mention of Bob's railroad.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Charley, the most bvious story on BobTreat's Snow Creek Railway is in the February 2005 issue of GR. It's featured on the cover and in an extensive spread. However, over the past few years, Bob has done articles on making rocks out of cement (crumple up aluminum foil, put it in a hole in the ground, pour in concrete mix, let dry), although I don't recall when. I have GR going back a while, but good luck trying to find a particular issue. 

Also, Bob railway has been featured in MR, I think, but again, without digging through hundreds of back issues, I don't recall when. Did you Google every possibible combination of Bob Treat, Snow Creek, modeling, etc? 

Of course you could try calling him (he may be in the San Diego phone book). Or call MR or GR. It would be easier for them to search their electronic data base than it would be to plow through countless back issues. 

BTW, while looking for the issue you sought, I came across a whole stack of 2008 issues that had some great stories. I totally forgot about them, and now I can reread them and enjoy them anew. See, that's why I love my magazines.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

He did an open house just about a month ago for the Cajon Division of the NMRA. They have a Yahoo group that he was advertised on recenttly for it.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

The concrete rock article was in GR, Aug 2001. 

No track plan but some very nice shots 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. 

The Feb 2005 back issue contents list the SCRR so I have ordered a copy. 

Charley


----------

